# XM signed an agreement to acquire WCS Wireless



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

XM Satellite Radio signed an agreement to acquire WCS Wireless for 5.5 million shares of its common stock. Based on XM's closing price today of $35.62, the deal would be valued roughly at $196 million. The principal assets of WCS are wireless spectrum licenses in geographic areas covering 163 million people throughout the United States, including 15 of the top 20 metropolitan markets, XM said

Seen this on http://www.skyreport.com/


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I wonder if that's one of the two the wireless spectrum slots that was *originally* allocated to SDARS but taken back after the NAB put pressure on the FCC,


----------

